# Anyone fish the Wachapreague flounder tourney?



## Kimoslobby (Jun 18, 2001)

Jake Ace and I (with another friend) are heading up for a day to try our luck, but we would love a chart of the area. Anybody got an idea where we could get one? We've searched the web and called to dock but to no avail. Nonetheless, the pressure's on Jake to uphold that sterling reputation as the flounder king of the bay.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I'd imagine a boating supply store would have what you need.

If you have a hard time finding an ES seaside chart, let me know and I'll get my buddy Pete's charts and make copies for you.


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

What are the dates? I would try to hit up some local spots, they usually have them. I have a few charts of the area if all else fails though. Feel free to have Jack (or whoever) e-mail or call (Ace should have the #)me and I'll see if I can find them. 

I would be inclined to try to look them up online too, might be the best bet. You might have to pay [a bit more], but you should be getting the most up to date info. Which on the ES is pretty important since details tend to change from day to day. I would probably start with NOAA, Maptech, and UScharts. Good luck.

Tight lines and blue skies, 

Salty


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Well, they're only updated as fast as NOAA can produce updates, which is usually every few years at best. 

Boaters World and the such should have em.

Kinda on the subject.....I have a good friend who works at NOAA here in Norfolk. He's been involvled in their ongoing project of charting using side-scan sonar. They're doing it all over the country, and producing results digitally as well. Whether digital online charts are in our future, I don't know. Would be pretty cool though. Anyway, this move by NOAA should allow more update-able charts in the future. Not to mention some of the improved contouring info the side-scan sonar will produce. 

A lot of new wrecks and structure showing up out there, I assume......


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

This may not be what you are looking for but might help in looking for popular fishing holes. 
http://www.sportfishing-ves.com/mod.php?mod=userpage&menu=9&page_id=2 

Hope this helps 

Rick


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

damn! pretty good for online.
at least in terms of the channel marks

Kimo and the boys need a true chart though, or as my friend from RI says....CHAAHT.

Good link, thanks. Particularly for heading to inlets and barrier islands.


----------



## Kimoslobby (Jun 18, 2001)

The dates are April 17-28 (I think) I've provided a link. I just got in from class so please give me a minute to look at some of the responses, but thanks for the help.Flounder tourney


----------



## Kimoslobby (Jun 18, 2001)

Thank you Fishman! A cursory glance leads me to believe that your map is the ticket. Cripes, Jake may have to let you in on our flounder secrets......ok, his secrets


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

The best things in life could be free and kept secret. These are the BEST FREE chart and mapping sites on the web.

SevenCs produces a FREE viewer and in conjunction with the last two listed sites you can produce charts (DENC) of all the Atlantic seaboard you could ever want including the bay and tributeries. Too bad FUND is not still available though. 

If you need assistance installing or setting it up, let me know, I'll try to help you. DNC017 is the one you want, but I hope you have DSL because these files are huge, but contain more than you could ever ask for from a paper chart. Follow the directions from the SevenCs site for their viewer and then add the data from the FUND site to it. The TOPO site will give quick data that you can produce yourself from the other two.
http://www.sevencs.com/ http://www.sevencs.com/products/seemydenc.htm http://www.topozone.com/ http://164.214.2.59/dncpublic/fund.htm http://164.214.2.59/dncpublic/data17/dnc17.htm


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

These are the charts contained in the DNC017 files.

DIGITAL NAUTICAL CHART/DNCDX017 - Eastern United States


-----GENERAL SCALE LIBRARIES (2)-----

GEN17A
US East Coast: Cape Romain to Cape Cod
CHARTS:	U.S. 11009, 13003, 13006, 13009

GEN17B
Western North Atlantic
CHARTS:	U.S. 124, 14003

-----COASTAL SCALE LIBRARIES (4)-----

COA17A
US East Coast, Charleston to Cape May
CHARTS:	U.S. 11520, 12200

COA17B
Approaches to Bermuda
CHARTS:	U.S. 26340

COA17C
US East Coast, Hereford Inlet to Cape Cod
CHARTS:	U.S. 12300, 13200, 13203, 13204

COA17D
Chesapeake Bay
CHARTS:	U.S. 12280

-----APPROACH SCALE LIBRARIES (27)-----

A1707300
Cape Cod Bay
CHARTS:	U.S. 13246

A1707330
Nantucket Sound and Approaches
CHARTS:	U.S. 13237

A1707420
Providence and Vicinity
CHARTS:	U.S. 13218, 13221

A1707500
Block Island Sound
CHARTS:	U.S. 12358, 12358Inset, 13205, 13209, 13215

A1707550
Long Island Sound Eastern Part
CHARTS:	U.S. 12354

A1707640
Approaches to New York Harbor
CHARTS:	U.S. 12326, 12327, 12353, 12363

A1708020
Approaches to Atlantic City
CHARTS:	U.S. 12318, 12323

A1708130
Delaware Bay to Philadelphia
CHARTS:	U.S. 12304, 12311, 12312, 12214

A1708170
Fenwick Island to Chincoteague Inlet
CHARTS:	U.S. 12211

A1708175
Chincoteague Inlet
CHARTS:	U.S. 12210

A1708200
Head of Chesapeake Bay
CHARTS:	U.S. 12274

A1708225
Eastern Bay, South River, Chester River
CHARTS:	U.S. 12270, 12272, 12278

A1708226
Choptank River, Cambridge to Greensboro
CHARTS:	U.S. 12266, 12268

A1708227
Patuxent River and Vicinity
CHARTS:	U.S. 12264

A1708230
Potomac River
CHARTS:	U.S. 12233, 12286, 12288, 12289

A1708242
Tangier Sound to Nanticoke River
CHARTS:	U.S. 12231, 12261

A1708243
Wolf Trap to Tangier Sound
CHARTS:	U.S. 12226, 12228

A1708250
Rappahannock River Entrance
CHARTS:	U.S. 12235

A1708260
York River
CHARTS:	U.S. 12238, 12243A, 12243B

A1708280
Approaches to Norfolk, North
CHARTS:	U.S. 12208, 12221, 12222, 12224

A1708281
Approaches to Norfolk, South
CHARTS:	U.S. 12207

A1708320
James River; Newport News to Jordan Point
CHARTS:	U.S. 12248, 12251

A1708375
Currituck Beach Light to Wimble Shoals
CHARTS:	U.S. 12204

A1708390
Cape Hatteras / Pamlico Sound
CHARTS:	U.S. 11548, 11552, 11555

A1708430
Cape Lookout to Beaufort, NC
CHARTS:	U.S. 11543, 11544

A1708470
New River Inlet to Cape Fear
CHARTS:	U.S. 11536, 11539

A1708490
Little River Inlet / Winyah Bay
CHARTS:	U.S. 11531, 11535

-----HARBOR SCALE LIBRARIES (40)-----

H1707290
Wellfleet, Barnstable, Provincetown
CHARTS:	U.S. 13249, 13250, 13250P, 13251

H1707300
Chatham Harbor & Pleasant Bay
CHARTS:	U.S. 13248

H1707330
Nantucket Sound
CHARTS:	U.S. 13241, 13242, 13244

H1707350
Martha's Vineyard
CHARTS:	U.S. 13230Inset, 13233, 13233P, 13238, 13238A, 13238B, 13238C

H1707360
Buzzards Bay to Cape Cod Canal
CHARTS:	U.S. 13228, 13230, 13235, 13236

H1707420
Providence and Narragansett Bay
CHARTS:	U.S. 13219, 13223, 13224A, 13224B, 13225, 13226, 13226P, 13227, 13227P

H1707500
New London Harbor
CHARTS:	U.S. 13211, 13212, 13213, 13213P, 13214, 13216

H1707520
Essex
CHARTS:	U.S. 12374, 12375, 12377, 12378

H1707550
New Haven and Vicinity
CHARTS:	U.S. 12370, 12371, 12373

H1707560
Port Jefferson
CHARTS:	U.S. 12362

H1707570
Bridgeport
CHARTS:	U.S. 12365, 12366, 12367, 12368, 12369

H1707640
New York City
CHARTS:	U.S. 12333, 12334, 12335, 12337A, 12337B, 12338, 12339, 12341, 12342

H1707680
Kingston
CHARTS:	U.S. 12343, 12345, 12346, 12347

H1707960
Perth Amboy
CHARTS:	U.S. 12331, 12332, 12350, 12401, 12402

H1707965
Navesink and Shrewsbury River
CHARTS:	U.S. 12325

H1708020
Atlantic City (Absecon Inlet)
CHARTS:	U.S. 12318

H1708130
Philadelphia and Camden waterfronts
CHARTS:	U.S. 12313

H1708131
Cape Henlopen to Indian River Inlet
CHARTS:	U.S. 12216, 12216P

H1708160
Delaware River, Philadelphia to Trenton
CHARTS:	U.S. 12314

H1708165
Chesapeake and Delaware Canal
CHARTS:	U.S. 12277

H1708170
Ocean City Inlet
CHARTS:	U.S. 12211P

H1708175
Chincoteague Inlet
CHARTS:	U.S. 12210

H1708210
Baltimore Harbor
CHARTS:	U.S.12281

H1708215
Rock Hall Harbor and Swan Creek
CHARTS:	U.S. 12272

H1708222
Selby Bay
CHARTS:	U.S. 12270

H1708225
Annapolis
CHARTS:	U.S. 12282, 12283

H1708226
Cambridge
CHARTS:	U.S. 12266

H1708227
Patuxent River, Solomon's Island
CHARTS:	U.S. 12284

H1708230
Washington Harbor
CHARTS:	U.S. 12289

H1708235
Dahlgren and vicinity
CHARTS:	U.S. 12287

H1708250
York River
CHARTS:	U.S. 12241

H1708280
Norfolk and Little Creek harbors
CHARTS:	U.S. 12245, 12253, 12254, 12255, 12256

H1708310
Back River
CHARTS:	U.S. 12248A

H1708311
College Creek
CHARTS:	U.S. 12248B

H1708320
James River, Jordan Pt to Richmond
CHARTS:	U.S. 12251

H1708390
Pamlico River
CHARTS:	U.S. 11554

H1708430
Morehead City
CHARTS:	U.S. 11550, 11545A, 11545B, 11547

H1708450
Jacksonville, NC
CHARTS:	U.S. 11542

H1708470
Cape Fear / Wilmington, NC
CHARTS:	U.S. 11537

H1708490
Winyah Bay, (Georgetown, SC)
CHARTS:	U.S. 11532

-----BROWSE LIBRARY (1)-----

BROWSE
DNC Browse Library

********************************************************************************


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Harbors: http://164.214.2.59/dncpublic/data17/graphics17/h17chp.gif 

Approaches: http://164.214.2.59/dncpublic/data17/graphics17/app17chp.gif


----------



## Kimoslobby (Jun 18, 2001)

****BLANK STARE********

That's amazing! Thanks Surf&Turf. I haven't had a chance to wade through all that stuff, but I certainly appreciate your time and effort. Good grief, looks like I'll be busy through the weekend.


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

What's a chart? We don't usually need one from the parking lot to the pier. Well, occasionally we might need one.

Throw More Back

Jake Ace


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Almost forgot this one too:
http://ocsdata.ncd.noaa.gov/encdistribution/download.asp 

NOAA charts that work in the SevenCs program.

Jake Ace: You may need one if you wade out too far.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

WOW!

Very cool S&T! Thanks!

Good thing to get familiar with on a rainy day!


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Yeah, it is pretty neat if you are into this stuff. The gov't agency I work for did this program and I was able to get a copy.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Kimslobby Im glad that the map helps, it give the better and most popular holes to fish. T&S havent had a chance to look through the sites yet, glad you posted them keep on posting always looking for good maps and charts.


Rick


----------



## Kimoslobby (Jun 18, 2001)

I'd like to thank everyone for their help. I feel confident we are now ready to ventrue forth well--armed for battle. 

Now if only the fish will be as cooperative.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Well Kimoslobby, we can't help you there, but have fun!


----------

